# Livres électroniques sonores pour non voyant & Ipod ?



## VKTH (6 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un bon site pour avoir des livres engregistrés pour les écouter sur Ipod ?

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Ben *Audible.com*, mais si je croix pas qu'on trouve des livres en français.


----------



## VKTH (6 Décembre 2003)

J'ai fait la visite. C'est très intéressant, except que c'est aux states ! La langue anglaise n'est pas un obstacle insurmontble pour moi.

N'y a rien d'équivelant en europe, voir en France ?


----------



## Michel Aix (8 Décembre 2003)

Une piste est la suvante: www.liredanslenoir.com

C'est plutôt le début d'un fil à tirer qu'une vraie réponse peut-être.
Bonne chance.
Amicalement


----------



## c-66 (8 Décembre 2003)

De mon côté je suis abonné à Audible depuis une année, j'adore ce service d'autant plus que c'est optimisé pour l'utilisation avec iTunes et iPod. Leur système d'abonnement donne droit à 2 livres gratuits ou 1 livre et 1 ou 2 magazine par mois et à des réduction sur l'achat de livres. Bref, même si tout est en anglais c'est un service que je conseil vivement.


----------



## nologo (10 Décembre 2003)

J'utilise ce service, gratuit et pour tous.

Encyclopedie Sonore 

Les profs de facs y lisent leurs cours (7230 titres dans 346 disciplines)


----------



## VKTH (12 Décembre 2003)

merci pour vos réponses.


----------

